# Brooks Mk IV?



## ChadC (Feb 13, 2019)

On a recently acquired bike....was Brooks a subcontractor for racks or the bike manufacturer?

Only pic I have at the moment, I will get a complete bike pic later.


----------



## Mercian (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi,

Brooks (still) make bicycle accessories, most famously leather saddles, but also bags, pumps and racks.

The bike chain ring will help identify the bike. Also rod or caliper brakes will help identify the model.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## ChadC (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi Adrian, Checking now....


----------



## ChadC (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Mercian (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi,

with the two stirrup brakes, it's a Mk V*. 

I'm no expert, but I also think it's a BSA. Compare to the one here.

https://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1942-bsa-military-mk-v-roadster/

This also shows you where to look for the frame number, below the saddle stem.

The racks are different, but yours is correct for the British Army. The one on the link may be Irish Army, or something else entirely.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## ChadC (Feb 13, 2019)

Appreciate the expert info as always Adrian!


----------



## MILCYCLIST (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi    I may be able to help with identification.  Could you give me some more information such as frame number and size?    From photos it is not a MKV.
Regards   Paul


----------



## ChadC (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.
I don't know what size it is....frame number is T70190.


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 16, 2019)

For me an MkV* too...

Compare with photos on this site
http://www.abbl1940.be/FIETSEN/BSA MKV_ster.htm


----------



## MILCYCLIST (Feb 16, 2019)

The frame number is definitely a MKV sequence however what was making me doubt that it is a MKV* is that that I could not see from your photos the bottom bracket area to confirm that it has a double cottered bottom bracket?  If it has then it will be a MKV* as confirmed by Johan.


----------



## MILCYCLIST (Feb 16, 2019)

MILCYCLIST said:


> The frame number is definitely a MKV sequence however what was making me doubt that it is a MKV* is that that I could not see from your photos the bottom bracket area to confirm that it has a double cottered bottom bracket? If it has then it will be a MKV* as confirmed by Johan.


----------



## ChadC (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll get better pictures. Also found the ABL stamping opposite the frame number.


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 17, 2019)

ABL markings indicates it was used post WW2 by the Belgian Armed Forces... they were all sold off in the late 90s and just about every MkV* in Europe today came from that source


----------



## ChadC (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks Johan!

More pictures, I'm guessing this is what was in question....


----------



## MILCYCLIST (Feb 18, 2019)

Excellent you have a nice MKV*    Also does not appear to have much wear on the chainwheel.  Thanks again for sharing.
Paul


----------



## ChadC (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks Paul!
Were these date stamped anywhere, or maker?


----------



## Mercian (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi,

I understand that T in the serial number for these bikes indicates BSA, and also that there is no known BSA date list. 

The problem with the dated carriers is that they can be swapped between bikes, but, if you feel there's a good chance it's original to the bike, then 1942 onwards.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## ChadC (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks Adrian!


----------



## ChadC (Feb 19, 2019)

If anyone has a lead on a replacement rear reflector, or know of someone who might, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 19, 2019)

I don't think the T-prefix was limited to the BSA frame numbers...

Pretty sure I have seen other makes (Philips, etc...) also having T prefixes...


----------



## MILCYCLIST (Feb 19, 2019)

They were not normally date stamped but I believe some that were supplied to the Irish Army did have a date.  The stipulation for the British Army as per the contract was that the manufacturer could mark the machines with there details on the sloping downtube.  This was optional and those that did used a small rectangular transfer  with a black War Department stencilled arrow above.   The T prefix frame number was not only used by BSA. I have seen it on Phillips and Royal Enfield machines.  Hope this helps.
Regards Paul


----------



## armybikes (May 7, 2020)

Hi,  I picked up a military frame from a collector in Greece--The serial number is T 105245.  There is also a separate stamp "AA" in the same location.  This may be an RAF designation, but I am unsure.  Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated!  I am also working on an Irish MkV BSA bike.  --David


----------

